# Gaggia Classic - water flows back into the water tank



## onemanorthree (Jan 23, 2019)

So I had an issue with my pump. Bought a replacement. Fitted it according to vids online and it works well.

However, now instead of the water flowing into the group head it just flows back into the water tank through

the other tube! The steamer works perfectly, pump is humming but water doesn't come of the group head.

So I totally stripped this down and serviced it. It was then blowing the trip in the house once I plugged it back in.

Sent it to a guy to repair and he said it was the cable, that it worked fine once he used his plug.

The charge me 140€ to service it (which I didn't ask for) then sent it back. When I got it back was still an issue with the

water flowing into the tank. Sent it back again and then worked fine for a while, although there was water spilling out the back.

Anyway, situation is happening now again, water flowing directly into the tank. Took out OPV and cleaned it, looks fine tbh,

so not 100% sure what's wrong with it. Pressure is great on steamer, so not a pump pressure issue I don't think.

Anything else I can look at before I buy a new OPV?

[video=youtube;TgU9C6-YqqE]


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

It can really only be either the OPV (doubtful), the solenoid valve (definitely the prime suspect) or a blockage in the group head (doubtful also).

Have you taken the solenoid valve completely apart and descaled it / cleaned the small hole in the bottom with a needle etc.?


----------



## onemanorthree (Jan 23, 2019)

MrShades said:


> It can really only be either the OPV (doubtful), the solenoid valve (definitely the prime suspect) or a blockage in the group head (doubtful also).
> 
> *Have you taken the solenoid valve completely apart and descaled it / cleaned the small hole in the bottom with a needle etc*.?


No, only because I didn't think it could be that. I will do that later today and let you know the outcome.

Thanks


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

At least 80% of the time, water-flow issues with a Classic are down to a blocked solenoid valve. Always use good water, as scale can build up and block them quite easily - remember that every drop of water that comes out of the brew-head of a Classic has to squirt through a pin-prick sized hole in that valve, and it only takes a stray particle to block it.

When the solenoid is blocked, the machine can't pump water out of the brew head - so pressure builds up within the boiler and the only means of escape is the OPV, which is why you're seeing water coming back into the tank.

If you open the steam valve fully and then turn the brew switch on, I'd assume that water will (perhaps after a little time, depending on how full your boiler is) squirt from your steam wand at some rate - and very little (if anything) will go back to the tank.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree with Mr Shades most likely cause problem with solenoid valve.

Did you reset the OPV to approximately its original position ? (threaded section) Were there any signs of nicks or damage to the seal or seat on the OPV.


----------



## onemanorthree (Jan 23, 2019)

MrShades said:


> If you open the steam valve fully and then turn the brew switch on, I'd assume that water will (perhaps after a little time, depending on how full your boiler is) squirt from your steam wand at some rate - and very little (if anything) will go back to the tank.


Yes, this is all exactly what's happening. The steamer also works without issue.


----------



## onemanorthree (Jan 23, 2019)

El carajillo said:


> Did you reset the OPV to approximately its original position ? (threaded section) Were there any signs of nicks or damage to the seal or seat on the OPV.


Yes, same position, pressure seems fine , good steam build-up.


----------



## onemanorthree (Jan 23, 2019)

So I get home and checked the solenoid valve. The hole I've highlighted is blocked, not sure if that's supposed to be

and needs a lot of pressure? I have it saoking in hot water and Puly cafe powder, anything else I need to do?









I took the top bit away from the bottom and took the spring out, all seems ok.


----------



## onemanorthree (Jan 23, 2019)

Annnnddd we're good to go!!! Nice one MrShades.


----------

